# Which pheno to keep? Opinions please.



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my first go with seeds. I had two Mandala seeds that are female. They look just a like to me, except one is lighter in color. One was topped. How does it work with seeds? I will keep both to smoke of course but wondered how to know which to bring forward in my grows. Not both, right? I don't know. One cloned easier. Advice please.

Calichakra and friend.








​


----------



## pcduck (Jul 9, 2011)

I would clone both and wait till you smoke some before making your final decision.


----------



## Locked (Jul 9, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I would clone both and wait till you smoke some before making your final decision.



:yeahthat:

Ditto.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2011)

:yeahthat: The final product is the only way to know which one to keep on growing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2011)

agree...But I also like to have an easy cloneing Gal...you really dont know untill ya smoke some...the less colored one could be a Nute hog is all...Love on them Girl..and let us know what ya findings are

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2011)

Will two seeds from the same 'parents' be different? My kids sure are.

Thanks for all your input. I had thought they would tell me in growing which was hardier, but no, they seem to look identical. Is that what you would call stable genetics, if they all turn out similar? 
Thanks again.


----------



## Locked (Jul 10, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Will two seeds from the same 'parents' be different? My kids sure are.
> 
> Thanks for all your input. I had thought they would tell me in growing which was hardier, but no, they seem to look identical. Is that what you would call stable genetics, if they all turn out similar?
> Thanks again.



Yes two beans from the same parents can be different. You might get 2,3,4 or more different phenos. Or you cld get beans that are almost identical. 
Some love to pheno hunt some not so much.  JMO


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Hamster,  I don't think I am a pheno hunter, but i will smoke these and see. The world of seeds is interesting, but I don't think I feel the need to keep a male or anything. One of the clones is barely hanging on so I may or may not have one of the pheno's.  One definitely clones better.


----------



## Wetdog (Jul 10, 2011)

Of course the one that's hard to clone will be the one you prefer to smoke. LOL

Kidding, but things usually work out like that.

Wet


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2011)

You know your right too Wetdog. Shoot.:~)


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 10, 2011)

dont judge their ease of clonning by one attempt though, the one thats difficult too clone this time may be easier next time, just saying these things take time, judge by the smoke Rose. IMO.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 11, 2011)

Boy that one on the right in the first picture is sure frosty!!  Don't think it would appreciate being smoked though!!   

Sorry, couldn't resist!  Cute puppy!  And very nice plants!  :cool2:  

I would probably clone both and take one of each all the way and see which one you like the taste and effect of, then decide.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 17, 2011)

im not a pro. just my opinion. 


> what you would call stable genetics, if they all turn out similar?


i think they look  nice, the 1 on the left lookes stonger to me. darker in color, bigger leaves. good gen! green gen power to you rose.
oh ya hick, we should do a best mj pic with animal...... and i dont mean your sheep or that fat little hamster in the pics.


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> or that fat little hamster in the pics.




:dancing:


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rose, did you ever notice your dog looks like Commedian Steven Wright.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  That is sooooo funny!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2011)

How's this? Too much medicine woman?


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

LMAO, too funny, definetly too much somthing, very nice doggy Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2011)

That is the hardest I have laughed all day. Thanks damn.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 17, 2011)

My pleasure Rose.

Once I saw that pup of yours, i had no choice. LOL


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 17, 2011)

Dont exile until you've tasted the final smoke...But that's been said.

:ciao:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey rose, big decision, I always wait till I smoke her, then decide. I don't focus on yield, or how easy it is to clone,it's all about smokeing it!! if I truly want that strain or pheno, I'll work out the rest, Man those F1 seeds of BLZ has more phenos, just insane how many different looking, smelling, and tasteing plants I got out of the 11 seeds I grew to maturity. I liked them all!! lol, some were round and rock hard some were pointy and wispy,< Super Silver Haze!!  The DAD!!!  The Pheno hunt is kinda fun!!  Love the Pooch, mines still hanging in there, though she didn't eat yesterday!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh I hope she eats today. How old is she?

Do all those phenos have a different stone? That amazes me. Very cool topsy turvy marijuana pot.

Thanks *420 Os* i don't care how many times something is said, you need to say it too.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 19, 2011)

Theyre both beautiful. I'd love to see them in about a month.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2011)

You can Bomb, what do we call you around here, bbp? Tell me. I am glad to see you back. Do you find diff phenos give you a different stone of the same type?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had phenos so different that you wouldn't think they came from the same pack of beans. Its really a coin toss as to what you'll get from beans. I'm a pheno hunter so I like the variation. Just take cuts of both and smoke them, like lots of folks have said, before you make a decision. Good luck!

you can call me BBP or bombbudpuffa...doesnt matter to me.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 19, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh I hope she eats today. How old is she?  She's 14. Man, I break up thinking about the inevitable, The doc said she'd come here to put her down, she can barely walk somedays, and craps the bed, i always put my dogs down at this stage, but shes more kid than dog, and i can't make the call, the mrs. can't make the call,I pray she just dies in her sleep.
> 
> Do all those phenos have a different stone? That amazes me. Very cool topsy turvy marijuana pot. Ya Rosie, the Dutch Treat likes confusion!!
> 
> Thanks *420 Os* i don't care how many times something is said, you need to say it too.


  hmm there saying my message is to short TESTING TESTING andding two charecters????"?"


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 19, 2011)

man did i mess that up rosie!!! HUH???


----------



## Supermanglide (Aug 8, 2011)

I would clone each and wait around until you smoke some preceding to making your last decision.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 3, 2011)

Wanted to congratulate you on the bud of the month, very cool!! I'd keep that one!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2011)

Medicine woman isn't leaving my house, don't you worry skagit.  She is a good smoke for me.

On the two pheno's I am keeping them both. The Kali #1 is up and clear headed stone and the #2 is more laid back. Is that normal to have two seeds be so different?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd say so, when I look at my Brothers, lol, It would be interesting to find out about phenos on twins, like BHO had awhile back, two plants from one seed, the  C99 is a PM magnet, I'm done with this strain, it's just to much brain hassle fighting it, and the chemicals to kill it, I'm out, I'm wondering if it's a sativa dominate thing, being grown in the wrong invironment, SOMETHING!!!  My Dutch Treat right next to it is fine, the brainfart is fine, but shes just contaminated, it's in her levi's, her genes. she's gone. This john's hawaiian, 65 day wonder, is my next real project, stuff grows like a weed, and clones se easy!!!  A bud brought it from maui but it matures to quick to be hawaiin in my opinion, actually kinda looks like my new trainwreck, got a huge summer harvest for our little grow here, I'm gonna hire a trimmer, the Mrs. Fibro stuff is real bad right now, pay her in smoke, I'll hire a girl, they do a better job with the scissors, and I know one I think I can trust!!, even though she stolen my bud before, she's 25 years older, my kid. She smokes but still she won't burn a fatty with her pop.I've never smoked with any of my kids, this one's the baby. Big farmers market today, I've got 25 big DT clones I'm giving away, I had some others but I'm afraid I'd just be givin em PM, anyway have a good labor day, I'm headed for the potato salad.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2011)

With the so called summer you had I am surprised everything didn't have PM. That is very sad about C99, i was looking forward to hearing about her. 

I have smoked with my daughter, she is in her 30's and boy do we laugh. Satori makes her talk, A LOT. ha.

I wonder if the change in seasons is making your wifes fibro worse. Some people are getting better from fibro by going off gluten, just a thought.
Have fun today, enjoy the potato salad.


----------



## Mauitraveler (Sep 6, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Rose, did you ever notice your dog looks like Commedian Steven Wright.



GAWD... THe similarities


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2011)

Isn't that funny? that dman is pretty funny, even in his underwear.


----------

